# I've given up all hope they will ever be normal ;)



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny are crazy and apparently that's never going away! I thought they would start to calm down as they get older, but I don't think that's ever going to happen. . They continue to amaze me with the things they get into. During the day they have an outdoor dog run and access to the garage. As you know, I have a web cam in the garage so I can keep an eye on them. Today I checked it and there was an hour and a half with no activity - this is not normal. I got nervous and went home to check on things. When I walked into the house, the first thing I saw was two smiling faces looking at me from the backyard...umm, they don't have access to the backyard during the day. I went out to investigate how they got out of the dog run and into the backyard and I see that they broke through the chain link gate! Seriously - chain link, really? Just when I think there's nothing left for them to destroy, they prove me wrong!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

How on earth did they manage to do that?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

These two are professionals when it comes to breaking things! I can only guess that the squirrel that has been taunting them was on the lawn and they were determined to get into the backyard. They pushed through the chain link and I'm still not sure how they fit through the hole - especially Cash pulling himself through with just the one front leg. You would think that they would be scratched up from the fence, but there's not a mark on them!

Here's a picture of the fence, it's a little dark, but keep in mind - they pushed through the fence, they didn't pull on it. I'm still baffled how two 60 pound dogs squeezed through the hole!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you sure they didn't jump the fence? Dogs can jump 8 foot fences. Especially our Olympic Athletes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjWlRPDZRAk


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's another option. Years ago our house backed up to the neighborhood lake. It was too much temptation for our Labrador and she kept getting out over and over to go for a swim or chase the geese when we were at work. 

We put a small electric wire along the bottom of the fence. No more problems. Ever!

It was very cheap. They sell kits online. Simple to install.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

If they jumped over it I would be impressed and a little terrified. I'm not sure Cash could manage to hang on with just one front leg and if he jumped down and landed wrong on that front leg it would be awful, he's already a leg down - we can't afford to mess up another one. 

The fence has been fixed, so we'll see if it holds. If not - a hot wire might be a good idea.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This picture reminded me of your stories.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Or they could take the route my parents neighbors dog escapes via the roof!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

When we first got our crazy Kaylee, my son sent me this picture that he came across on the internet. Your story reminded me of this crazy dog. I can't find the exact one I had seen at that time, but the caption read something like: "Oh, I thought I was meeting you"!


----------

